# Betty's allergies - some answers at last!



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

So, many of you will know that Betty has always been an itchy dog, after a lot of different failed kinds of medications and intradermal skin testing which was inconclusive we had Betty's blood taken for allergy testing...and the results are in!!
According to my vet scores are between 0-3000, with anything over 150 being considered an allergic reaction and over 300 being a significant allergic reaction...
Well, Betty has scored just over 1300 for three different kinds of house dust mite and just over 300 for three different kinds of common grasses...so she can't win if she is inside or out poor thing!!

I have agreed with the vet to go down the desensitising route - which means Betty will receive regular injections of what she is allergic to in the hope that she will build up some immunity to them ... the process is very slow and can take up to a year to see any results. Results are not guaranteed and the success rate is around 70-80% but as Betty is very young he is quite hopeful.

So although not good news it feels good to know for sure what is causing the 
problem and hopefully starting on a path to give her some relief!!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

That's great news Colin! Obviously not for Betty but at least you know there is a real reason for her itchiness, poor thing. It must be such a relief to have a plan of action and you can now get started on helping Betty. She has a top Daddy!! And little brother too now


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Fab news colin- we have many dogs on the immunotherapy vaccinations who respond reall well. Fingers crossed she will be on the right track soon x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Great news!! Kassia is allergic to grass pollen and when we go for walks in long grass i water down some malaseb and spray it on her feet and between her pads,toes etc to give her a bit of protection.Keep us posted xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Just great to know what is causing the itching ... phew, feels like a relief just knowing .. and you have a plan going forward .. 

Excellent news in my opinion xxx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I am glad that you have got to the bottom of it at last Colin. Maybe she was slightly better here because of the hard floors then. Fingers crossed that this works, it all sounds very positive.  xx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Great news Colin. Must be a relief to know what's causing the problem and to be able to do something to help. I guess a hard floor area (instead of carpet) would be an ideal place for her bed then, and vet bed is easy to wash and dry.


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Poor, Betty, like you say, can't win inside or out but great you've got sine answers and can try to help her


----------



## lovecockapoo (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm very pleased that you have finally managed to get some answers and can start to move things forwards.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Glad you have some answers now at last!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Great news Colin. Hoping that Betty's itchiness will soon be greatly improved. x


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

I wish little Betty all the luck in the world, and hope it works, the success rate sounds good 

Ian


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Delighted you got something to work with. Good luck with it x 


Jeanie x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Great news.. Fingers crossed its onwards and upwards from now on


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Colin, I'm so pleased that you have at last got to the cause of Betty's itching & that there is the possibility of treatment. Keeping everything crossed that there is improvement in the itchiness  X


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Sezra said:


> I am glad that you have got to the bottom of it at last Colin. Maybe she was slightly better here because of the hard floors then. Fingers crossed that this works, it all sounds very positive.  xx


I am now convinced of it Sarah..our experiment was really worth while as it has all helped build a picture... eternally grateful to you xx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank-you everyone....you are the best. I will do whatever it takes to help my little bbk


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi Colin
Good to have an answer and know what you're dealing with. Good luck with the treatment What a fab little girl betty is to get on with life so happily despite the irritation of allergies.
Meg & Benj xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Colin, fantastic news that you've made some progress! :jumping: I know much you have worried about it. So...time to rip up the carpets or are you going to try the treatment first?


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Colin, fantastic news that you've made some progress! :jumping: I know much you have worried about it. So...time to rip up the carpets or are you going to try the treatment first?


Good question...it would be so much easier if the carpets weren't only a couple of years old!! We are just about to have an extension built which will have hard wood floors and the dogs will spend a lot of time in there and possibly sleep , kitchen and hallway ( where Betty currently sleeps) are tiled so may just see how this combined with the treatment goes first bit if I have to I will!!!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Colin good news you have a trigger for Betty's itching. I hope you can resolve the problem. I know alternative treatments are not always well received but as a total non alternative owner I have to say Aloe Vera juice was the most amazing relief to my terrier who used to bite her front paws. She suffered from interdigital cysts which would force her toes apart by as much as an inch! Once I started to add Aloe Vera to her food the irritation went away and she had a normal skin formation. I am not a 'veggie' or 'alternative' owner having a scientific background and likeing evidence for how results are obtained I have to say Aloe Vera did impress me. Good luck hope it all works out.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

dave the dog said:


> Hi Colin
> Good to have an answer and know what you're dealing with. Good luck with the treatment What a fab little girl betty is to get on with life so happily despite the irritation of allergies.
> Meg & Benj xx


Thanks ,the vet said exactly the same thing...he was amazed with her level of allergy that she was not depressed/miserable....her tail never stops wagging and she has a definite smile.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Pollypiglet said:


> Colin good news you have a trigger for Betty's itching. I hope you can resolve the problem. I know alternative treatments are not always well received but as a total non alternative owner I have to say Aloe Vera juice was the most amazing relief to my terrier who used to bite her front paws. She suffered from interdigital cysts which would force her toes apart by as much as an inch! Once I started to add Aloe Vera to her food the irritation went away and she had a normal skin formation. I am not a 'veggie' or 'alternative' owner having a scientific background and likeing evidence for how results are obtained I have to say Aloe Vera did impress me. Good luck hope it all works out.


I am always up for trying anything..was it pure Aloe Vera juice?? How much/how often did you add it??


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

So good to get a positive answer, poor girl.

I do think trying to build up her immunity to all the allergies is a great idea.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

I'm so glad that you and Betty have answers at last. And great that your vet is offering desensitising therapy. I wish gp's would offer this as freely to humans - by hubbie suffers terribly from hayfever and I'm sure he would benefit from the same treatment


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I was thinking the same! After spending today sneezing and feeling bunged up and miserable I would like to try that!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Colin!!! That's great that u have an answer to what has been troubling her!! Poor girlie... now u know what you are facing. I'm glad you were able to find a conclusion 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

We are so pleased that you have at least some answers to Betty's allergies and hope that in time she will recover from these - big hugs to all of you and fingers crossed  x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

That's great news!!


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh thats good to know that Betty may have an end to her itching! These Cockapoos are very Stoic and we have no idea how painful / uncomfortable some of these things can be!
Heres to happy itch free days ahead for the Beautiful Betty xxx


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Phew! That's such great news that you, at long last, now know what's causing Betty to itch and treatment can start with a hope to curing her allergies.

Bertie and I send you, Betty and Ted the boy wonder and big hug. xx


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

What a trouper she is, great news that their is a plan in place for her treatment now, really pleased for you both. 
We have tiled flooring and floorboards through out our house due to having 'issues' with our now departed cats however we have never looked back, (although can be a little chilly in the winter in the downstairs rooms, a few big rugs and sock help with that tho ha ha!!)


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Ah Colin. So pleased you finally have some answers. Fingers crossed that Betty will improve with her vaccines!  xx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

At least you now know  Little Betty is a little trouper and I am sure she will keep going through everything with a smile and a waggy tail


----------

